# What has your dog taught you?



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I have had dogs all of my adult life along with other animals including but not limited to horses, cats, turtles, fish, goats, chickens, rabbits, sheep.... 

My dogs have taught me so much and with all of the negative out there in the world I thought it would be fun to have a positive thread that highlights the positive things in life that your dog has taught you. I will get it started:

In my work:
- How to be fair - Working with people can often be a challenge, I run a company and the hardest thing about it is not the clients or the work I do it is managing people. My dog has taught me how to be fair and just 

In my life:
- How to love unconditionally - I had a rough childhood to say the least, trust and love do not come easy to me. I am often guarded and brash. My dogs show me unconditional love everyday and have taught me how to love the same way. 

- Accept responsibility for your actions - A dog is a dog and will do what they are going to do. I have found that 99% of the time when my dog gets into something they are not suppose to be or has done something they should not have, I created the environment or situation which enabled the unwanted behavior. I left food out where it would be too tempting for a dog to resist and they ate it, or they chewed up my favorite pair of shoes because I didn't put them away. 

I think the most important thing my dogs have taught me (esp my GSD) is patience. I can have a temper like most women if provoked, I have learned to control that temper and provide gentle consistent guidance to the behavior I want or the action I want. I am a better person because of my dog.

What has your dog taught you?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

How to be happy. It is not the big things, it is the everyday little things that make life fun. Like today, it was a humid morning, I took Sting for his walk in a park area with walking trails - people were trudging along - tired already. The sprinklers came on - I let Sting go up to one and he drinks right out of it - enjoying himself and taking a small shower. People looked up - smiled - laughed - said "he has a drinking foundation". One man said "that's a dog and a half". Morning blahs gone


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*I am always worth loving*

A life story that need not be told. 
Simply put, my dogs remind me every day that I am loved. 
Now, weather or not dogs "feel love" is not the point. 
They aren't required to "love" me in order to make me feel loved.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Patience and seeing past flaws pays off


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lulu taught me that I have been a bad parent. I was not consistent nor was I very patient. I sometimes (to often imo) am short tempered. Lulu however has taught me to be more patient and consistent. Two things a parent desperately needs to raise well rounded and well adjusted children.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

All the patience I did not know I had. Raising a pet is hard work!


----------



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

My GSD's have taught me patience, to enjoy life, and how to live in the moment.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My boy tought me unconditional love and loyalty.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

All of my digs have taught me something. Each dog, IMHO, has a different lesson to teach. I firmly believe in the " you don't get the dog you want, you get the dog you need" theory. 

Hanah- taught me not to be afraid of GSD. Taught me what a working partnership with a dog can do for the soul. 

Ike- taught me not to always listen to "experts" to trust myself. To enjoy my dog and be a solid fair consistent handler. He also taught me " a bad dog is the best dog" he was a horrible pet. Got into the trash, ate the couch, not housebroken until 8 yo, but he was my soul dog. His lessons on futility, joy of life, calmness, and acceptance carry me to this day. 

Lena- patience. This dog try's me everyday. She is different and frustrating and makes me think outside the box all the time. But she also taught me how to let go. How to enjoy a dog that tries their hardest, even if they don't really want to. She has taught me not to underestimate my dogs. She has also taught me how far I will go for the well being of my dogs. We have been dealing with some health issues, that have dressed my mind and wallet. But I have learned that I will do everything in my power to find an answer and make sure she us ok. 

Phoster- she has taught me that a good dog is a good dog. No matter the breed. As a floppy eared dog, I was hesitant. But she brought back a joy for the work. A desire to prove myself. And laughter. She is a joyous dog. 

Nix- still learning. Learning never stops. The lessons my other dogs have taught me are helping me raise him better. At 6 mo old, we have a ways to go. Right now my biggest lesson is that good things come to those who wait. Not everything is immediate. Patience and consistency will win out in the end. And he has taught me that sport and work aside, the dog I want us the dog that I can take everywhere. That I can share my life with and share with the world. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Zelda has taught me:
*Patience*, how to properly control my temper and to try and avoid situations where I might have one.
*Commitment*, I have raised 1 day old kittens and fostered puppies.. But Zelda has a lot of things to work on and is a constant in my life that is living and a being that I am responsible for and have to be committed to.
*Trust*, not in a way you would think, i dont trust people with even my DVD's because i just dont trust people in general. Now when it comes to my dog, if anyone watches her i want text and calling updates and if i dont get it i get super nervous and become a wreck that cant concentrate at work- Zelda has helped with this, because most of the time she is absolutely fine. And i find myself texting the babysitter a lot less than i use to.
*The little things in life can bring the most joy*, When i come home Zelda is so happy to see me, when i am training her and what im trying to communicate clearly Zelda will understand and its just amazing that two different species can communicate.

In general, Zelda is guiding me into a stronger and more happy person. And I work hard everyday at work, to make money to provide for her and I- even though I barely make ends meet, i still find it in my budget to spoil her and to make sure she is the top of my list for priorities. 
I love Zelda very very very much.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My dogs have taught me that they are much quieter and better behaved and generally easier then my 3 kids 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

First and foremost: that I know nothing about the mind of another creature. You can never know everything about them, you can only let them be, and slowly share a small part of themselves with you.

Bravery. There have been times my dog was strong when I needed her to be, but also times when she really needed me to be the strong one. 

Persistence. It goes without saying. Always give everything you do a fair chance to succeed. Recognize small moments for the milestones they are.

Fairness. There's something about the innocence of a dog that forces you to be patient and fairer with them than you would be with many people, if you love them at all.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Probably the biggest thing through all the years and all the animals, mostly dogs, that Ive had would be how incredibly lucky us humans are to have what we have no matter how big or small it is. It's truly a gift to have human lives and to have these dogs in them. 

Cruz, our latest boy has taught us, no matter dog or human, we all make mistakes. We all need to learn how to forgive and not necessarily forget but to look on mistakes as a learning experience such as our dogs do and build from there. I look at Cruz as I have my other GSD's and past childhood dogs and thank every minute we get to spend together bad or good. They are truly amazing little people.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

To slow down and take the time to just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

My guy has taught me that its good to get off the couch every so often. 

He'll come by and bite my toes if I've spent too many hours on the internet, forcing some rough playing for a while. Its good for both of us.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan has taught me patience. Not only because it is hard work raising a dog, but because he is patient with me when I am messing up as a mom. He's taught me that I have more energy than I think I do. He has taught me creativity.. there are always new games to play. He has taught me how intelligent dogs are. He has taught me great responsibility. Taught me that every day is a new day with new adventures, no matter what happened the day before. He has taught me the purest form of love.


----------

